# ME ME ME ME ME#2



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Check.......it.......out. There are captions at the bottom to explain all.

http://photos.me.com/album.php?folderid ... =martinelv


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

You're cute.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

enngirl5 said:


> You're cute.


You didn't say that about _my_ picture. :x

It's the compound eyes, right?

_Nobody_ likes those. 

e


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

You have such wonderful friends too, do you see them often?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2005)

handsomest man in the northern hemisphere!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Axel19 said:


> You have such wonderful friends too, do you see them often?


Me ? No, the girls in the pictures are faint memories......one of them is married I believe. The fool. He heh heh heh heh.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

No I was referring to your online buddies, listed on the main section of your homepage. Sorry i was being a little sarcastic. See the thing is I joined one of these online profile thingies. I only entered my name and location, nothing else. Within weeks I had hundreds of invites from Sri Lankan bisexuals and other oddballs asking me to be their friends. I politely declined in all cases. Be careful.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't worry - I heartily encourage sarcasm in all forms !

And I also actively encourage bi-sexual Sri-Lankan's. I want to get friendly with a Thai Lady-boy and use him as a footstool, and snort cocaine off his peachy buttocks.

Anyway, I don't reply to anyone on there...I just used it because it allows you to put up loads of photographs for free.


----------

